# Help!!! Engine power reduced. Stuck & pregnant



## yt400pmd (Apr 29, 2017)

Igo55 said:


> I have a 2012 Chevy Cruze- about 158K miles on it. I’ve had sooo many issues with this car. I have had to put a lot of money into it to fix recoccuring issues.
> 
> Latest issue is triangle of death- Reduced Engine Power, Service Traction Control & Service Stablitrak. I’ve gotten this message before and I cleaned throttle body and issue was fixed. These messages has now been popping up for almost a week. When reduce engine power comes on I cannot get the car to move more than what feels like 2 MPH. I read a bulletin about a negative battery cable issue, which is only covered up to 120K. My husband removed cable and put it back on and car was fine so we thought maybe this was the issue. We replaced the negative battery cable using the parts in bulletin- the new cable with that new bolt.
> 
> ...


was the negative battery cable replaced or did your husband just remove it and put the same cable back on?
are there any codes stored?


----------



## Angiemc (Jan 22, 2020)

My cable hasn't been replaced yet...should I try that before a TPS replacement? The code my throws is P2135.


----------



## yt400pmd (Apr 29, 2017)

the cable replacement is free at a dealership. i would definitely do that 1st


----------



## Igo55 (Jan 22, 2020)

Cable replacement is free if you are within 120K miles- I wasn’t. We purchased a new negative battery cable and the bolt per the special coverage bulletin and replaced them ourselves. Still having the issue.


----------



## yt400pmd (Apr 29, 2017)

my car did this intermittently ( triangle of death- Reduced Engine Power, Service Traction Control & Service Stablitrak) when it was cold. it ended up being the throttle body. i replaced the throttle body and that resolved it


----------



## Angiemc (Jan 22, 2020)

yt400pmd said:


> the cable replacement is free at a dealership. i would definitely do that 1st


Ok thanks


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

The cable is about $20. 



neg battery cable cruze - Google Shopping


----------



## Angiemc (Jan 22, 2020)

I ended up finding out there is a recall for emissions on my 2012 chevy cruze lt. Also special coverage under 120,000 miles for neg battery cable, power steering, water pump and accelerator pedal fracture. However none of this is related to the p2135 code so it looks like I'll be trying to replace throttle body myself...the dealership wants $500 to fix it! Also cam shaft seals are leaking so I'll try to do that as well. Any tips for me doing this work? I've only done a thermostat before...kinda nervous but dont have $650 to pay mechanic. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tjohn (Jan 24, 2020)

I had the exact same issues with my car. I replaced the purge valve which was about $40-60 from autozone, oreilly. Easy fix I’ll include the link of how to replace it. It cleared the code for my car


----------



## Angiemc (Jan 22, 2020)

UOTE="Tjohn, post: 3261383, member: 390032"]
I had the exact same issues with my car. I replaced the purge valve which was about $40-60 from autozone, oreilly. Easy fix I’ll include the link of how to replace it. It cleared the code for my car





[/QUOTE]


----------



## Angiemc (Jan 22, 2020)

The dealership replaced my neg batt cable, water pump and fixed emissions recall issue at no charge. There is also special coverage for a known issue of pedal accelerator fracture....they said mine is ok though. They said oil leak is from cam shaft actuator seals and the p2035 code is the throttle body. They want 865 dollars to replace those two things. I dont have that kind of money so I'm doing it myself. Anyone done these before? I need all the help/tips I can get. Also, is it possible the p2035 code is related to the pedal accelerator? Is the throttle body anyway connected to the pedal accelerator? Thanks!


----------



## yt400pmd (Apr 29, 2017)

the car is drive by wire. there is no physical connection between the pedal and throttle body. 
there is a tutorial here about replacing the camshaft seals.
youtube is your best bet for evaluating if you would be able to do these repairs.


----------



## Pete in PA (Dec 1, 2012)

Same code for me along with P2101. New TB fixed it. I went with the Dorman brand, cheapest, got it in 2 days. 
The Dorman one says Bosch right on it made in Czech Republic. OEM GM one says Bosch, made in Israel.  Parts. Whatever.

It's easy to do, loosen hose clamp, remove intake tube, 4 bolts, disconnect wire clip, move round gasket to new one, reassemble.


----------



## Gordonlynch (Jul 22, 2021)

Igo55 said:


> I have a 2012 Chevy Cruze- about 158K miles on it. I’ve had sooo many issues with this car. I have had to put a lot of money into it to fix recoccuring issues.
> 
> Latest issue is triangle of death- Reduced Engine Power, Service Traction Control & Service Stablitrak. I’ve gotten this message before and I cleaned throttle body and issue was fixed. These messages has now been popping up for almost a week. When reduce engine power comes on I cannot get the car to move more than what feels like 2 MPH. I read a bulletin about a negative battery cable issue, which is only covered up to 120K. My husband removed cable and put it back on and car was fine so we thought maybe this was the issue. We replaced the negative battery cable using the parts in bulletin- the new cable with that new bolt.
> 
> ...


What does being pregnant have to do with anything here and why do pregnant women think they're special in these circumstances? So you got creampied, congrats. Literally has nothing to do with your car problems, but this is why people find pregnant women annoying as hell.


----------



## Mememe (Jul 22, 2021)

Gordonlynch said:


> What does being pregnant have to do with anything here and why do pregnant women think they're special in these circumstances? So you got creampied, congrats. Literally has nothing to do with your car problems, but this is why people find pregnant women annoying as hell.


----------



## Cj4 (12 mo ago)

Gordonlynch said:


> What does being pregnant have to do with anything here and why do pregnant women think they're special in these circumstances? So you got creampied, congrats. Literally has nothing to do with your car problems, but this is why people find pregnant women annoying as hell.


You are annoyed by pregnant women because you can’t find a bitch dirty enough or stupid enough to let your broke hillbilly ass knock them up. Her post had more to do with cars than yours pussyass bitchass mf suck my dick


----------

